
Planck telescope reveals ancient cosmic light - pierrefar
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/science_and_environment/10501154.stm
======
scotty79
Too bad our galaxy occludes most part of the picture. I'd like to see that
image distorted in a way that better exposes how sky looks when looking
directly up and down from galaxy plane.

